# Check out my Little 12' Jon and 45 lb Bluecat



## Mack in N.C. (Jul 17, 2017)

Video of my fixed up Jon and beast of a 45 lb blue cat caught in a Central NC river. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_cIWuxsc04


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2017)

Great video! Thanks for sharing!

Jim


----------

